# Deeth/Starr Valley NV



## Mugsy and Lefty (May 7, 2010)

Our band is currently traveling in a mini van which we recently drove through Nevada headed west on the 80 and we had a horrible experience that we wanted to share with the traveling community so that the rest of you can be warned.

We got off at mile marker 333 at Deeth and Starr Valley in an attempt to find somewhere to sleep. We found a small bridge about 2 miles down the road that was in marsh land but had one dry segment underneath. We set up to sleep down there when we started hearing loud splashes, like someone was throwing rocks into the water near us. Bottom line, crazy rednecks are the most logical explination and thank god we got out of there before they started fucking with us with more than rocks.

Though out all of Nevada on the 80 we had a really horrible time trying to make money anywhere. Finally we found Winnemucca, where we were able to make 70 bucks in 2 hours at the wal mart, get smoked out by two different cars, and the people at the wal mart LOVED us and gave us free samples from the hot deli area.

So if you're traveling on that road through nevada, stick to winnemucca, and stay out of the fields


----------

